# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Mbi librin "Dritëhije shqiptaro-greke"

## Fiori

*Ndriçim Kulla*

Qysh prej jetesimit te shtetit modern grek, ne historine e Shqiperise u shfaq edhe e ashtuquajtura "ceshtje e Jugut", prej pretendimeve territoriale te qeverive greke. Keshtu kontributi i shqiptareve per pavaresimin e shtetit grek, kontribut qe vinte prej shpirtit liridashes te shqiptareve, prej nevojes per te luftuar kunder rrezikut te perbashket, porse edhe per shkak te edukates libertine e kozmopolite, qe u mbrujt ne periferite e Perandorise Osmane, u zevendesua politika e likuidimit te faktoreve jashtegreke. Me numerimin e shtresave, gjegjesisht te reja, qe paten marredheniet problematike shqiptaro-greke, merret Ndricim Kulla ne botimin e tij analitik "Dritehije shqiptaro-greke". Shtresimi i problematikes shqiptaro-greke ne historine re te fqinjeve te vjeter ballkanike, shihet nga Kulla me nje trashegim te rendesishem historik. Prejardhja e dyfishte perandorake e gadishullit trashegoi nje situate konfuze fetare, duke e shndrruar mozaikun religjioz ne nje miter te re aleancash, grindjesh,
luftrash e hasmerish. Gjendja greke nen Perandorine Osmane pati rrjedhojat e pashmangshme te roberimit e te dekadences shpirterore, porse se voni nje protektorat rus shpetoi rrezikun e asimilimit dhe ngjalli nje kujtese paraperandorake, duke rilindur
idene e zhdukur te Bizantit e te Perandorise se Lindjes, nje utopi e mirefillte helene. Ringjallja u shoqerua edhe me arbitraritetin e trashegimise thjesht greke te kesaj perandorie, duke sjelle me vete dhe pervetesimin e cdo perpjekje per clirimesi, nje prirje
per te restauruar Perandorine e dikurshme ortodokse. Pas luftes clirimtare greket iu vune nje perpjekjeje, sa donkishoteske aq edhe intesive, per te imponuar primatin ne krejt shtetet e reja qe po lindnin ne Gadishull. Afermendsh nje perpjekje e tille do te
shndrrohej ne pengese paresore per ato kombe qe ende nuk e kishin shtetin e tyre, si shqiptaret. Keshtu,lufta clirimtare e shqiptareve perdite perplasej me perpjekjet e fqinjeve per te futur nen suazen e vet cdo aspirate te tyren.

Edhe pas shpalljes se pavaresise, vone e me "cene" te shumta, shteti shqiptar nuk u gjend jashte ekuacioneve religjioze te Greqise, perkundrazi nen kercenimin e shpeshte te falangave greke per te shkeputur ndonje cope nga trungu i shtetit tone. Konfliktet "u pasuruan" me agresionet ushtarake te 1914-es dhe
1941-it, te cilat u shoqeruan me gjenocidin e 1945-es ndaj popullsise came, plaga me e re e ndoshta me e mprehte mes Shqiperise dhe Greqise. Ndricim Kulla ne njeren nga analizat e veta e sheh mbrujtjen e aspiratave evropiane ne hapesiren e siujdheses sone te kushtezuar nga ripermasimi i qendrimit grek ndaj pakices kombetare shqiptare ne Greqi. Autoritetet zyrtare te shtetit grek duhet te kerkojne falje per gjenocidin e ushtruar ndaj popullsise shqiptare te Camerise. Me pas t'u kthejne cameve te cilet jetojne ende, apo pasardhesve te tyre, pronat e shtetezuara e ne disa raste te tjetersuara te tyre. Por qendrimet greke ndaj Shqiperise per Kullen marrin permasa shqetesuese kur ato drejtohen ndaj vet strukturave shteterore shqiptare, me synimin driteshkurter te dobesimit te tyre (mundesisht te rrenimit te tyre). Te tilla akuza u hodhen mjaft ne pranveren e 1997-es. Me vone erdhen monopolet greke dhe zhbalancimi i ekuilibrave shqiptare te marredhenieve me jashte. Pasi fillimet e ekonomise se tregut kishin vene ne nje balance te stabilizuar prej rreth 70% te vellimit te investimeve te huaja ne Shqiperi prej Italise dhe
vetem 21% prej Greqise (statistikat e 1995-es), ne fund te mijevjecarit ato shenonin nje paritet mes te dy vendeve. Flitet mjaft per monopolet greke ne ekonomine shqiptare, porse edhe per favorizimet nder tendera e patenta prodhimesh. Kjo permase shqetesuese e marredhenieve shqiptaro-greke shihet ne shume
kendveshtrime nga analisti Kulla. Pervec permases historike hegjemoniste qe shfaqet thuajse kudo nder analizat e perfshira ne liber, tipari levantinist si dukuri shfaqet per Kullen ne politike, ekonomi, por me lexueshem ne art e kulture.

Titulli "Dritehije..." i adresohet me shume faktit se herepashere problemet jane fshehur nga "dukje" me madhore te historise, afermendsh te ndihmuara edhe prej faktoreve ideologjike apo gjeopolitike, se s nga pohimi qe gjendet gjithkund ne analizat e Ndricim Kulles se problematika shqiptaro-greke ka qene e perhershme, te pakten ne historine moderne te dy shteteve. E perheshme ka qene perpjekja shteterore e Greqise per te shtrire hegjemonine e vet drejt Veriut (Vorio Epiri eshte spekullimi me i njohur) dhe njelloj e perhershme ka qene rezistenca e shqiptareve perballe nje tentative te tille. Tere kjo problematike
trajtohet gjithkund ne "Dritehije shqiptaro-greke", ne librin analitik te Ndricim Kulles, botuar nga "Phoenix".

_Pergatiti : Ilir Nikolla_

----------

